

How Long Does it Take to Build an App? (Infographic) - omgbobbyg
http://www.ideatoappster.com/how-long-does-it-take-to-build-an-app/

======
facorreia
Also this:

[http://readwrite.com/2013/01/09/how-long-does-it-take-to-
bui...](http://readwrite.com/2013/01/09/how-long-does-it-take-to-build-a-
native-mobile-app-infographic)

